# Coming to the forum



## ironman123 (Mar 30, 2019)

For the last 5 or 6 times I come to the forum I have to log in. Every time I check the box with "forever". I refresh the page and resave in my favorites but when I come back, I have to re-sign in. What is up with that?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2019)

You may have to clear your cashe?

Are you on a phone or pc? See if you're logged in on both. If so, log out, then back in, on both, and click the stay logged in box on both.

See if that works....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 30, 2019)

I just logged in on both. When I leave the site we will see. Where is Kevin when you need him! God bless him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks Marc, that worked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Where is Kevin when you need him! God bless him.





ironman123 said:


> Thanks Marc, that worked.



I learned from the best.....


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 30, 2019)

Don't pat yourself on the shoulder yet Marc. I just came back to the forum again and had to log in again.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Don't pat yourself on the shoulder yet Marc. I just came back to the forum again and had to log in again.



Rats....I'll do some searchin.
But in the meantime, maybe @rocky1 has clue. He's good with ghosts in the machine stuff....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Don't suppose you have a copy of CCleaner on your computer by chance Ray? Sounds like a Cookie issue, and running CCleaner will clear cache and cookies in all of your browsers, simply by clicking one button. Not a big deal if you only got one, but if you have 4 - 5 browsers (_yeah some folks do; use them to check performance issues when we work on websites_), it saves a lot of time clearing cookies. It will also clean a whole bunch of crap off your computer that isn't really necessary, and you can use it to fix registry files and all sorts of goodies, increasing performance a great deal. And, there is a FREE version you can download, although they try at every turn to get you to pay for it instead. 

And, you could try downloading a different browser and see it works better. 

When you get done with that, I would suspect it's probably going to work once and quit again however, if it's dropping both of them. Were it one or the other, yeah I could see it being a browser issue or computer/phone issue, but not seeing it on both. The board, for some reason, is not setting the "Forever" switch in the cookie causing the problem, or one or the other of them would work.


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 31, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Don't suppose you have a copy of CCleaner on your computer by chance Ray? Sounds like a Cookie issue, and running CCleaner will clear cache and cookies in all of your browsers, simply by clicking one button. Not a big deal if you only got one, but if you have 4 - 5 browsers (_yeah some folks do; use them to check performance issues when we work on websites_), it saves a lot of time clearing cookies. It will also clean a whole bunch of crap off your computer that isn't really necessary, and you can use it to fix registry files and all sorts of goodies, increasing performance a great deal. And, there is a FREE version you can download, although they try at every turn to get you to pay for it instead.
> 
> And, you could try downloading a different browser and see it works better.
> 
> When you get done with that, I would suspect it's probably going to work once and quit again however, if it's dropping both of them. Were it one or the other, yeah I could see it being a browser issue or computer/phone issue, but not seeing it on both. The board, for some reason, is not setting the "Forever" switch in the cookie causing the problem, or one or the other of them would work.




Hello everyone,

@rocky1, BEWARE of CCleaner. I just signed up for a payment account ( not a free ) on their website for $12.47. NO where do they show that they will automatically keep charging you MORE money each year until you have already signed up and given them all you credit card information. Quote from an email I received AFTER I had signed up:

*
Thank you for your purchase. Please download your product using the link provided.

You are subscribed to a multiple payment product.

The next payment of $24.95 is due on 3/31/2020.
*
Before I even loaded the software (which I still have not done) I requested to cancel my order and received this message in an email from them:

*Your subscription of "CCleaner Professional" has been canceled. Please note that a cancelation stops future renewal charges, but does not result in a refund of your order.
*
Note, they are saying NO REFUND even though I have not downloaded the software.

Just thought I would pass this along.

ThomasT

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 31, 2019)

The FREE version, is quite likely THE MOST DOWNLOADED software on the internet Thomas. Excellent product, been using it for 15 years or more. Have cleaned countless computers with it, have run it thousands of times, and never had even one issue with it. BUT... I never bought it. 

If afforded a PayPal option on such purchases, I always use PayPal before my credit/debit card. You can edit/modify your "Recurring Payments" in PayPal, and shut them down with the click of a mouse. Much easier to deal with than a recurring credit card purchase.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> The FREE version, is quite likely THE MOST DOWNLOADED software on the internet Thomas. Excellent product, been using it for 15 years or more. Have cleaned countless computers with it, have run it thousands of times, and never had even one issue with it. BUT... I never bought it.
> 
> If afforded a PayPal option on such purchases, I always use PayPal before my credit/debit card. You can edit/modify your "Recurring Payments" in PayPal, and shut them down with the click of a mouse. Much easier to deal with than a recurring credit card purchase.


Also, if you have a problem with the company and the refund/payment, you can dispute the payment. And usually, win.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 31, 2019)

Just had to log in again to make this post. @rocky1 I do have the free CC Cleaner but never looked at it yet.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Try running it and cleaning things up Ray. Occasionally that helps, with such problems, but again, it almost sounds like the problem is on the forum if your phone and your computer are doing it. You could try changing your settings to NOT allow logged in forever, log out then come back and reset them to see if that helps. But, in cases where I've run into that situation on forums before, someone that knew more than how to flip switches in the backroom, like me, dug into the phpBB code and fixed it.


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 31, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> The FREE version, is quite likely THE MOST DOWNLOADED software on the internet Thomas. Excellent product, been using it for 15 years or more. Have cleaned countless computers with it, have run it thousands of times, and never had even one issue with it. BUT... I never bought it.
> 
> If afforded a PayPal option on such purchases, I always use PayPal before my credit/debit card. You can edit/modify your "Recurring Payments" in PayPal, and shut them down with the click of a mouse. Much easier to deal with than a recurring credit card purchase.




Hello Rocky,

I understand that you spoke of the "free" version. I will contact my credit card company on Monday and have them remove this charge.

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Just had to log in again to make this post.




Ok. try this. Log in on both. then edit both of your bookmarks._ they should both be the same link. _if they are not, then that will log you out.
use this link for both....
https://woodbarter.com
It could when the servers were changed recently something may have been glitched.

and if it still happens, then the admin has to go in and flip some levers.
@DKMD
It could be that the "default login session" time needs to change.
It'll be either this or that....
ACP > Setup > Options > Online status timeout: default is set to 15 minutes....<--- change that.
or
ACP > Setup > Options > User options.

set it to an hour?

I'm not sure what it looks like when you look there....


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 31, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hello Rocky,
> 
> I understand that you spoke of the "free" version. I will contact my credit card company on Monday and have them remove this charge.
> 
> ...





Been down the same road with software companies more than once Thomas, you see it frequently with introductory offers too. They'll suck you in with a sweet little introductory half price, quarter price, $1 offer, then somewhere down there about 285 lines of legalese BS into the User Agreement, it says it costs you $20/month thereafter, or unbeknownst to you, you have signed an agreement authorizing them to charge your account should you make any additional purchase ever. Then they make the "Turn This Pooky Off" switch impossible to find on the Vendor's website, if there actually is one, and it doesn't work half the time when you do find it, and attempts to contact tech support are fruitless. Then I remembered I purchased it with PayPal! 

Well, the "Turn This Pooky Off" switch just isn't a whole helluva lot easier to find these days, but at one time it was, so I knew the option was there. And, once you find it and get there you can have a field day fixing crap you probably don't even know you have authorized. For instance while looking for the info to put in this I went in checking repeat transactions to I-Tunes, and Sears Holding Company, from 2 - 3 years back, both of which I seem to remember having had problems getting a payment to go through on PayPal at the time, so there were repeat attempts on my part. No malicious activity suspected. And, it turns out I had signed 7 separate agreements with I-Tunes allowing up to $500 charge against my PayPal account, they all had different account numbers. The 4 Sears agreements I had entered did not state a specific limit that could be charged against each, but they too had separate transaction IDs. 

And, I learned that I had apparently authorized Facebook to make charges against my PayPal account, although I truly have no idea how the hell that got there. 

I would highly recommend everyone go through your "Pre-Approved Payments" and see what's there, shut a bunch of crap down if you find it

Sign in to Facebook 
- Go to TOOLS 
- Scroll to the bottom to ALL TOOLS 
- Find and select RECURRING PAYMENTS 
- Where you will find a link middle of the page to manage "MY PRE-APPROVED PAYMENTS"
- There you can click each preapproved payment to review it, where second line in under Status, you can 'Cancel'.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok. try this. Log in on both. then edit both of your bookmarks._ they should both be the same link. _if they are not, then that will log you out.
> use this link for both....
> https://woodbarter.com
> It could when the servers were changed recently something may have been glitched.
> ...



I couldn’t find anything regarding default times. I’m betting it’s not on this end...


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I couldn’t find anything regarding default times. I’m betting it’s not on this end...



Hmm...interesting.
How about this route....
Admin Home page. Options..user options...online status time out.
???


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm...interesting.
> How about this route....
> Admin Home page. Options..user options...online status time out.
> ???



No such button... I went through every tab on the user account with no mention of time out status.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2019)

Nothing like this page?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2019)

If not, I'm not sure what to look for then....


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 31, 2019)

Don't scratch your head any more. I fixed it. It was on my end. Sorry to put you all through all that.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> Don't scratch your head any more. I fixed it. It was on my end. Sorry to put you all through all that.



Ok...spill the beans. What was the culprit?


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 1, 2019)

In my History section I had to many things checked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2019)

Aha....
Thanks for the update.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 1, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Nothing like this page?
> 
> View attachment 163475



We’re using Xenforo version 1.5.21... it looks quite a bit different from what you showed there.

Glad it got sorted...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

